# يجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء ولا نرضي أنفسنا



## aymonded (20 يناير 2012)

فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء ولا نرضي أنفسنا - رو15: 1​إخوتي   الأحباء في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح النور والحياة، إذا كنا نرى أنفسنا قد   قطعنا شوطاً كبيراً في الطريق الروحي وأن أحدنا يرى في نفسه أنه أخذ قوة   الغلبة على أهواء نفسه ويعيش في نصرة الرب، لا تهزه الخطية أو يستطيع   الشرير أن يحاربه بالخطية لأن النعمة ملكت بالتمام على قلبه وفكره وصار   خاضعاً لها بالتمام مشغولاً بكليته بعمل الله ساهراً على حياته عائشاً   بتدقيق، ويُمارس حياته الروحية بكل جدية ونشاط تام بقوة الله وعمل الروح   القدس في داخله ويعمل حسب الموهبة التي نالها من الله بدون أن يأخذ ما   لغيره أو يدَّعي شيئاً لم يناله من الله، فينبغي بل ويتحتم أن لا ينظر لضعف   أخيه (مهما ما كان هذا الأخ سواء معه في الكنيسة أو الخدمة او البيت او   حتى مخالف له في كل شيء) باحتقار أو يكون متشدداً مع أخيه الضعيف في   الكنيسة والذي لم يصل بعد لهذه المرحلة العميقة والتي تختلف فيها نوعية   الحرب، وليحذر كل واحد لأنه مكتوب: إذاً من يظن أنه قائم فلينظر أن لا يسقط - 1كو10: 12​قال أنبا بيمن: إذا   أخطأ إنسان وأنكر أنه أخطأ فلا تُعنفه لئلا تُثبَّط همته (تُيئَّسه)، بل   قُل لهُ: " لا تضعف أيها الأخ بل كن يقظاً منذ الآن "، وأنت بذلك تحث نفسه   على التوبة  - عن فردوس الآباء - بستان الرهبان الموسع ص606 الطبعة الثالثة 2008 الجزء الأول​قال أيضاً أنبا بيمن: إذا   أخطأ إنسان وكف عن الخطية يكون كمن لم يُخطئ، وإذا أنت وبخته فارفع من   مستوى رجائه. أما إذا قلت له: " لا تكن حزيناً بسبب ذلك واحرص منذ الآن   ألاَّ تُخطئ "، فأنت تقوده إلى التوبة وتربح نفسه – المرجع السابق ص603​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2012)

*فى ايه برضه بتقول احتملوا ضعاف النفوس*
*توبيك رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

الاية يا كيريا بتقول 
*أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ.  			أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ

نايس توبيك 
*


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2012)

أشكركم على تعليقكم الرائع يا أجمل إخوة أحباء تحبون الرب طالبين اسمه
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كونوا معافين باسم الرب في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------

